# Taliban in love



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Drank all her milkshake.. didn't buy her another one. Classy.

I am SO glad momma's family got kicked out of Afghanistan 200 years ago.


----------



## raulvillalobosjr (Sep 15, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> Drank all her milkshake.. didn't buy her another one. Classy.


😂😂👏🏼


----------

